# Alimentacion de 0 a 24V



## Luys (Mar 14, 2006)

Muy buenas, tengo el circuito para hacer una fuente regulable de 0 a 24V pero el problema se me presenta con un transformador de 12V + 12V a 5VA, e leido que tengo que conectarlo en serie, este transformador tiene 5 patillas y tiene q acabar con solo 2 conexiones y nose muy bien como conseguirlo,  Este transformador en cuestion tiene dos hileras, en una hay 2 patillas y en la otra 3 ¿Cuales son las que tengo que conectar entre si? si me podeis exar una mano, muxas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Jamper (Mar 14, 2006)

Hola
  Yo hace mucho tiempo ke no uso ese tipo de transformador, pero si no recuerdo mal, para sacar 24 V de ese transformador, solo tienes ke conectar los dos que te marcan 12 V, como es alterna, pues colocas uno en cada lado del puente de diodos, lo que no recuerdo bien, es si el 0 se conestaba a masa, ya te digo ke hace mas de 15 años que no toco ese tipo de transformador, de todas maneras con un tester puedes medir el voltage.

  Supongo ke alguien te podra informaciónrmar algo mas.

  Un Saludo
  Jamper


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 14, 2006)

Luys dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenas, tengo el circuito para hacer una fuente regulable de 0 a 24V pero el problema se me presenta con un transformador de 12V + 12V a 5VA, e leido que tengo que conectarlo en serie, este transformador tiene 5 patillas y tiene q acabar con solo 2 conexiones y nose muy bien como conseguirlo,  Este transformador en cuestion tiene dos hileras, en una hay 2 patillas y en la otra 3 ¿Cuales son las que tengo que conectar entre si? si me podeis exar una mano, muxas gracias.
> Saludos



Tal vez quieras decir una fuente de +12 y -12, en fin el lado qu etiene 2 cables el el bobinado primario, ese se va  la línea de CA, si vas a hacer una fuente simétrica de +12 -12, se utilizan los 3 cables de salida, los 2 del mismo color son los extremos y entre esos 2 debe haber 24v y de un extremo al cable medio hay 12v.

Abajo te posteo el diagrama de mi fuente, es simétrica, con un transformador como el que mencionas.


Saludos


----------



## Luys (Mar 15, 2006)

Va, ya lo tengo dominao, muxas gracias a los dos, a ver que tal sale, un saludo.


----------



## LLANO (Mar 15, 2006)

Hola! que tal? como están? espero que bien!

Aprovecho para presentarme, informaciónrmalmente, luego lo haré en el subforo correspondiente, de existir tal.

Me llamo martín tengo 17 años, soy de Argentina, este es mi primer post!

Tengo unas dudas, al respecto de la fuente que posteo el Sr. EinSoldiatGott:

1) Si se usa un transformador de 12+12 con punto medio, luego de los diodos, no sería de mayor tensión? (tension AC x raíz cuadrada de 2)
2) Si Luys pidió una fuente de 0 a 24 V, los 0 V, se pueden lograr realmente? como? tenía entendido que el LM317T tiene un mínimo de 1.3 V de salida...como hago para que salgan cero volt?
Funciona por ejemplo:

Ese transformador de 24 V, que al pasarlo a continua quedaría de 33 V masomenos, pongo 2 diodos en serie antes de los filtros finales, y cuando el lm en su minimo tenga 1.3 v las 2 caídas de 0.7 v me lo dejarían en cero?

jaja es algo bastante atado con alambre, pero bueno...puede ser?


Un saludo!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

LLANO dijo:
			
		

> Hola! que tal? como están? espero que bien!
> 
> Aprovecho para presentarme, informaciónrmalmente, luego lo haré en el subforo correspondiente, de existir tal.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido compañero.

Respecto a lo que dice del Voltaje Pico, efectivamente tiene razón pero no lo puse por que no es importante, debido a que como la fuente es variable, puede subirle slo hasta 24v, así es como yo le hago, esta fuente al ser simétrica es muy útil para amplificador operacionales.

Ahora si anda alrrededor de los 33v, el puente de diodos, le resta 1.4v, debido a que trabajan 2 diodos por ciclo, entonces quedan como unos 31v lo dejaremos en 30v. Al llegar a los filtros estos elevan el voltaje pero es una aumento insignificante.

Pero finalmente al LM317 le estan llegando 30v ya restándole la barrera en directa de los diodos. 

En mi fuente el valor mínimo son esos 1.3v pero no le veo ningún problema nunca he ocupado 0v en dado caso la apago .

Se dice que es uan fuente de 0v a 24, +12-12, pero son valores aproximados, como dice usted no empieza en 0 ni acaba en 24, pero estoy seguro de que le va a servir.

Saludos


----------



## LLANO (Mar 16, 2006)

Jaja ahora que lo pienso, carece de toda lógica tener una fuente de 0 V.

Muchas gracias por guiarme a esa reflexión.

Saludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 17, 2006)

LLANO dijo:
			
		

> Jaja ahora que lo pienso, carece de toda lógica tener una fuente de 0 V.
> 
> Muchas gracias por guiarme a esa reflexión.
> 
> Saludos!



No hay de que yo en alguna ocasión me hice la misma cuestión , sin embargo esa fuente ha sido mi fiel compañera en cada uno de mis proyectos.

Cualquier otra cosa en la que pueda ayudarle ya sabe que estamos para eso.

Saludos


----------



## TeenSpirits (Mar 27, 2006)

y de cuánto ha de ser la entrada? podrían ser 220 de Alterna?

un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 27, 2006)

TeenSpirits dijo:
			
		

> y de cuánto ha de ser la entrada? podrían ser 220 de Alterna?
> 
> un saludo.



Eso depende del maximo voltaje soportado por el bobinado primario del transformador que utilices.

Saludos.


----------



## CHANA (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola que  tal; quería hacer un comentario respecto al circuito de la fuente simétrica propuesta por EinSoldiatGott.

Tube la mala excperiencia de montarla y explotaran los capacitores de 2200 
microfarad(el circuito fue  montado correctamente tengo exp en montajes), no logre hacerlo funcionar...inspeccionando y verificando fisicamente, mas la ayuda de simulador llegue a la conclusion de que la salida del puente rectificador esta mal. (negativo es + y viceverza)

busque otros circuitos en la red y encontre esa pequeña y sutil diferencia que ocasiono que los capacitores derramaran aciete y me asustaran
...jajaj sirvio de exp ya que es la primera vez en años que me pasa desde que hago montajes electrónicos, pero nunca habia montado una fuente simetrica.

Adjunto una fuente similar encontrada para que
EinSoldiatGott lo revise....

Si me ekivoco..avisame..

SAludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola, tiene toda la razón, incluso además el potenciómetro esta conectado como una simple resistencia fija.

La intención es proporcionarles ayuda, lamentablemente en este caso tomé una mala fuente, pero le agradesco mucho el haberme informaciónrmado.

No tengo tiempo de agregar un nuevo diagrama así que le importa si hago un link hacia su post?

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## CHANA (Ago 7, 2008)

Todo el permiso del mundo....es mas si no diera permiso lo mismo pon el link..ya que la idea es compartir conocimientos adquirir experiencia y ayudar..tal vez hasta hacer nuevos amigos quien sabe.
             Se aprecia el posteo realizado,,,,meter mano y romper cosas es parte del aprendizaje. Tenía la idea equivocada de que conectar las salidas del puente rectificador en una fuente simétrica era indiferente; gracias a EinSoldiatGott me di cuenta que no..

Tengo que terminar la fuente.Trabajo con el livewire apenas termine el pcb nuevo y arme subo todo lo que tenga.

Saludos


----------



## varin (Dic 3, 2009)

podrian auxiliarme sobre la creacion de una fuente simetrica regulable que otorgue voltaje desde -24v a 24v y dicho voltaje sea presentado por medio de displays?? 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/#post1490

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

